# White Metropolis (CaseLabs Hardline Water-Cooled)



## guitarhero23 (May 12, 2015)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
i7-4790k
ASUS Gryphon Z87
G. Skill Ripjaws X 16GB
Samsung EVO 840 128 GB
EVGA GTX 970
EVGA 850w
CaseLabs Mercury S5
CaseLabs Mercury S5 Pdestal

*Mods:*
Laser Cut GPU Acrylic Backplate
Laser Cut Acrylic Midplate
Laser Cut Acrylic PSU Cover
Hand Cut/Drilled Acrylic cable routing
Cut pump mounting into case
Pass through holes cut into case
Sleeved Cables
Hand bent hard acrylic tubing
Custom quick disconnect system
Stealth mount HDD's under MOBO
Custom bracket made for reservoir

140+ hours. 
Link to full gallery of final photos: http://imgur.com/a/lmpNR


----------



## micropage7 (May 12, 2015)

d%mn nice, the blue and the white is good
btw you dont mention its a caselabs

since its white, you gonna find a hard time to make it clean from dust except your room is clean enough


----------



## zzorro (May 12, 2015)

8 for u.. nice build.. 
love with white and blue theme


----------



## spaceprowler (May 15, 2015)

Pure craftsmanship ! Get an 8 from me, very clean and well thought out !


----------

